# **USRT: Next Level Fuel Pump Solutions...The Genesis II**



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

We are rolling strong to get production done! 

Things are looking GOOD, fellas. The pump engineering project has taken on epic proportions. There is so much to learn about these devices.The OEM pump's function is typically taken for granted. However, in reality, it's completely GENIUS and hard to duplicate. As far as I know, not one company in the aftermarket has ever designed a properly working intank pump/surge tank solution. Rather, it's just a "pump on a stick" deal that starves around corners when the level is low. This is NOT acceptable to USRT.

Good news is that "hard" isn't enough to deter the Genesis development crew. The upcoming _Genesis II_ system will deliver incredible flow performance while retaining completely factory surge protection. Fitment will be straight forward with a high-flow fuel line option to drop in as well. Both FWD and AWD versions will be offered for Mk4 vehicles. Whats more, the proprietary technology can be ported to other cars, too. So, everybody's going to get the goodies sooner or later. 

Without further ado, here's the performance chart for gasoline. The numbers will be somewhat different with e85 (which the system *is* rated for). Also, AWD numbers will be slightly lower given the greater driveline loss plus burden to carry fuel from one side of the tank to the other:





STAY TUNED FOR RELEASE INFO!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Im on this like white on rice:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Great to have a true drop in solution. :thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

sign me up!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Great work as always guys! :beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Woot

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the enthusiasm, chaps. We're now done with the bench testing which has proven the technology for both FWD and AWD applications. This week we hope to finish the CAD modeling and then jump directly to the rapid prototyping. We're not too far off. :beer:

And, now here are some updated projected power numbers that are easier to understand:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Potential for a Group Buy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

spartiati said:


> Potential for a Group Buy?


 -certainly not to start with, but anything may become possible in the future. The first production runs will be done on a limited basis and we'll share mostly with serious builders, racers, tuners, etc. Blowing out mass volume isn't feasible or even the interest right now.

P.S. You, specifically, are on our list.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Lol. Basically I meant to say, as soon as the pump is ready send me the PayPal request.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

spartiati said:


> Lol. Basically I meant to say, as soon as the pump is ready send me the PayPal request.


 Same for Me Scott!! Ill let you know once we are 3D capable :thumbup::wave:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So excellent, very excited to see the product guys :thumbup:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> -certainly not to start with, but anything may become possible in the future. The first production runs will be done on a limited basis and we'll share mostly with serious builders, racers, tuners, etc. Blowing out mass volume isn't feasible or even the interest right now.
> 
> P.S. You, specifically, are on our list.


 I have your current Genesis Pump and looking at getting this one. Put me on that list as im running the F23 on 550's also:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Both FWD and AWD pumps will be made available. All bench testing is finished. CAD work is almost done. The next step is rapid prototyping.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright, so! 

First round of CAD work was done yesterday. So, today/tomorrow the CAD will be refined and then a rapid prototype will be done in a week's time or so. 

Moving right along...stay tuned:beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Excited

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

My car is up and running again! all it needs is a fuel pump! :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Excited!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Time to get my noisy in-line out of the bay. Thanks USRT!


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

craigalangibson said:


> Soon?


*YUP*, our production energy is divided between these pumps and direct port water/methanol injection. Speaking of, here's some eye candy for ya.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Uh oh, something more I'm going to be purchasing!

So, with direct port injection how do you prevent the water meth from pooling in the intake manifold at lower RPMs?

Does the solenoid on the manifold you have pictured operate on engine speed?

Sure looks like a beautiful piece!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

craigalangibson said:


> So, with direct port injection how do you prevent the water meth from pooling in the intake manifold at lower RPMs?


The solenoid is there to prevent vacuum siphoning as well as any other sort of premature delivery. These open lightening fast vs. a cheap check valve which always involves a delay (and blocks some flow, too).



> Does the solenoid on the manifold you have pictured operate on engine speed?


It gets triggered via the spray controller which is tied into either MAF voltage or boost pressure. This distinction depends on how you configure your water/meth kit. Unlike most companies that take your money and hand off parts that may or may not be helpful, ALL our kits are custom-configured for your specific application. If you're looking for consultation about that, please give us a call: 856.456.3335 or shoot me a direct email.



> Sure looks like a beautiful piece!


-glad you think so! This'll buy us another 45 minutes before the "are you done with the Genesis II pump" questions begin again.  We're not procrastinating with any production. -just doing what we can in a *very* busy studio/shop. :thumbup:


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the excellent explanation, you guys are always on top of it! It's great to have a company selling outstanding products supported by knowledge and customer support. :thumbup:

So I should wait another half an hour or so to ask about the fuel pump? 

j/k I'm just really looking forward to it!

Any prices figured out for the next generation Genesis fuel pump or the direct injection setup pictured above?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

(chuckle)



craigalangibson said:


> Any prices figured out for the next generation Genesis fuel pump or the direct injection setup pictured above?


The pump pricing will be released at a later date. We're not sure about our total costs just yet. The technology is developed and the design is now set in stone. However, we're negotiating material and component supply in the background. It's a challenge to drive costs down and keep quality exactly where we need it.

As for the direct port water/methanol, check the product page for pricing that I expect to not vary too much.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Scott!

I was just looking at that page the other day. Should be another great tool for tuning our cars.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Def thinking about the dual tank setup for the TT/r32 guys.

Will this setup delete the necessity for a surge tank like IE has? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> Will this setup delete the necessity for a surge tank like IE has?


For some builders, the Genesis II 4Motion Pump will eliminate the need for a surge tank solution. This is especially true when a single Bosch 044 would be used because the Genesis pump's flow capacity at 3 or 4bar is not significantly different. On the other hand, those who need the massive flow AND pressure that only 2x 044s can produce will still go in that direction. That even includes the USRT Mk4 2.slowT which is running *6bar* base pressure plus 2bar boost with Genesis II 500cc injectors. There's a place for everything. :thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely interested.


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

:beer::beer:

Would you consider a custom set up just for water injection?

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

VW indahouse said:


> Would you consider a custom set up just for water injection?


I'm not sure what you mean. Please IM me with any water or water/meth injection questions. :thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

whats different about the 4mo pump that would eliminate that? can you elaborate on "some builders" as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> whats different about the 4mo pump that would eliminate that?


The GenII4Mo and FWD pumps both keep the full factory surge tank function. To my knowledge there's not one single solution on the market that does. They're either just a high-flow pump on a bracket (= horror show) or feature a simple check valve which does no fuel scavenging when the fuel level is below the check valve.



> can you elaborate on "some builders" as well?


Sure, as mentioned already, "some builders" (such as myself) will need double 044s so as to produce huge pressures and keep high flow, too. Most that only need a single 044's worth of flow (at conventional pressures) will have an easier/somewhat less costly time and much cleaner installation with the drop-in Genesis II pump. :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Scott I have a different fuel question unrelated to this but similar to the FSI cars... can we chat some in PM?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> Scott I have a different fuel question unrelated to this but similar to the FSI cars... can we chat some in PM?


Absolutely, sir. Send me that PM and we'll go over your particulars. :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Sent, hopefully it peaks your interest

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Any update Scott? I wanna turn my boost up! :thumbup:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

put me on the list too i want to put it in my m4 for when mark at Vap Motorsports tunes my car.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Any idea when this pump will be ready for sale? Or even if the regular Genesis pump will be back in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

The GenII pump is being sent to our engineer and gonna be flow tested for final production this wednesday. Should be a couple more weeks.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

$$ waiting!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

A few parts arrived here yesterday. More are expected today or tomorrow. We'll do a partial photo shoot and prepare some CAD drawings to show off before testing begins. At this point, nobody's even seen what this thing looks like. Given the continued interest in what we're producing, we're very encouraged and thank you all for your patience. eace:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> A few parts arrived here yesterday. More are expected today or tomorrow. We'll do a partial photo shoot and prepare some CAD drawings to show off before testing begins. At this point, nobody's even seen what this thing looks like. Given the continued interest in what we're producing, we're very encouraged and thank you all for your patience. eace:


So PUMPED to get one of these...see what I did there?


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

my build is entirely waiting on this pump... i hope it comes out soon...


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

NaSMK4 said:


> my build is entirely waiting on this pump... i hope it comes out soon...


I know the feeling :thumbup: low boostin till I get this in my hands! haha


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> I know the feeling :thumbup: low boostin till I get this in my hands! haha


Same here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> I know the feeling :thumbup: low boostin till I get this in my hands! haha


It's *EYE CANDY* time!


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Scott, it looks great!

When can we buy it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

craigalangibson said:


> Hey Scott, it looks great! When can we buy it?


I'll just say that a) we're really getting there, and b) we'll be a lot closer to partially answering that question in a week or so. The design is more or less proven on the bench. Next comes in-car testing in real world conditions via a carefully selected group of early adopters. We're also figuring out the business model details, initial production volume, etc. The Genesis II intank fuel pump is very "real", though. That's for hardcore sure. eace:


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'll just say that a) we're really getting there, and b) we'll be a lot closer to partially answering that question in a week or so. The design is more or less proven on the bench. Next comes in-car testing in real world conditions via a carefully selected group of early adopters. We're also figuring out the business model details, initial production volume, etc. The Genesis II intank fuel pump is very "real", though. That's for hardcore sure. eace:


Sweet! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice!....... im hoping this can feed 1000cc injectors w/out a inline pump. be awesome to get rid of my booster pump. :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

carsluTT said:


> nice!....... im hoping this can feed 1000cc injectors w/out a inline pump. be awesome to get rid of my booster pump. :beer:


The graphs in the posts show that this pump shouldn't have a problem with that. Seems like a legit big turbo fuel pump


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea I'm interested in seeing it for the quattro setup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> Yea I'm interested in seeing it for the quattro setup.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


i forgot to put that in my first post, i also have a quattro TT needing a real fuel pump


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup also registering interest here in the UK. I have an inline walbro and it would be good to ditch it.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

dying to buy this pump >.


----------



## vectortyen (Jun 15, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

so whats the story with this fuel pump im about to say forget it and buy a bosch 044 -_-


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure, its no longer a "sticky"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

This bad boy is looking to be a little more powerful than we anticipated and as such we sent it back for a design revision. We had to increase valve size for the increase flow thru the basket. 

With that said the revision is complete and will be fitting in a car for further testing....:beer:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats excellent news! 

Now hurrrrry upppp!!!!!!:wave::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a lil CAD eye candy


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

Top pov?

Envoyé depuis mon HTC One avec Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

styling5030 said:


> Top pov?


Yes, sir. That's the view of the inner section from the top. The part with the logo will be visible on top of the assembled unit. The rest will be hidden inside.


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice
The intank pump support high pressure vs flow?
For my engine. 4bar fpr & maximun 30 psi turbo pressure. 450 ps crank expected 

Envoyé depuis mon HTC One avec Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

styling5030 said:


> Nice
> The intank pump support high pressure vs flow?
> For my engine. 4bar fpr & maximun 30 psi turbo pressure. 450 ps crank expected


The Genesis II pump is more about high flow at a conventional 3 - 4bar base setting. You should have no problem doing 450 at the crank at 3bar with 30psi in a FWD car. At 4bar, it might be a bit close to the limit. However, we will build in a means to power the pump at up to 20v. Of course, you must also factor in high-flow fuel lines and relayed pump harness.










Together, this package will make *much more* flow/pressure than you require. So, you're covered no matter what.


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good news !
Other questions
. Work with awd fuel tank? Or add second fuel pump In the left tank?

Envoyé depuis mon HTC One avec Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

styling5030 said:


> Other questions
> . Work with awd fuel tank? Or add second fuel pump In the left tank?


Both FWD and AWD pump variants will be made available. The AWD units will support somewhat less power, however, because some of the pump's flow capacity goes into drawing fuel from the opposite side saddle tank. Boost the supply voltage and the flow performance will be close to 2x Bosch 044. Support is built into the design for this from the start. Regardless, only one single pump is used for a true direct-fit and bolt-in solution.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

any eta as of now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> any eta as of now?


Well, the new floor plates (with massively enlarged/tuned check valve size) will be cut within the next week and a half. After that, we go back to the in-car testing. We can't foretell the future, but we do expect to have the design nailed this time. The only function that didn't work out in the last rendition was the surge tank's fill rate. The pump's ability to flow was greater than anticipated and "out sucked" the available supply.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmm price point estimates yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

NaSMK4 said:


> hmmmm price point estimates yet?


The pump itself will probably be marketed along with the HD pump harness. This price point must be below $400 to meet our marketing goals. Then, there's the high-flow (-6AN) fuel feed line which will allow the pump to live up to its true potential in extreme builds. It would come at some conventional extra price that we haven't sorted out yet. :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

any plans for a package deal?...... pump, harness, upgraded lines & fittings, fuel filter? be nice to do some one stop shopping.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

carsluTT said:


> any plans for a package deal?...... pump, harness, upgraded lines & fittings, fuel filter? be nice to do some one stop shopping.


Yes, sir. That's precisely what we've got in mind. Certainly, the pump and harness will come together. The upgraded lines and fittings will be an add on to the main package, but will be offered in a "better together" discount arrangement. There's not much margin to spare in filters, but we'll take care of yuz. 

P.S. To exemplify how intensive this whole development process has been, here's a photo that puts stuff into perspective. This is the check valve that's used. It and other components require radically precise machining. (Yes, my finger is normally sized. No, my finger will not be included with every order.)


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

scott sounds great!........

new question, if not your finger in each order than who's finger will i be receiving? 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

carsluTT said:


> new question, if not your finger in each order than who's finger will i be receiving?:beer:


We're gonna buy'm wholesale from an undisclosed developing nation and then foist them upon the market as the real thing. That's as much as we can confirm at this time. Thank you.


----------



## kingREPTAR (Jul 27, 2012)

Need! Hope future developments go smoothly, my build is gonna be powersucking a VR6 fuel pump till this comes out


----------



## vectortyen (Jun 15, 2005)

Any chance this pump will ship by October?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vectortyen said:


> Any chance this pump will ship by October?


Our engineer expects the final version of the pump base/valve assembly in about a week from today. We should have confirmation about that this coming Tuesday. Bench testing will pick up again upon receipt. Then, we'll proceed with FWD real world testing. Once that's done, then the 4Motion adjustment will be done. It's straightforward stuff, but there is a string of contingencies involved. Shipment of a limited number of Genesis II FWD pumps to select buyers *is* possible.

A precisely calibrated crystal ball would really come in handy over here. If anybody finds one that's affordable, please let us know. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> A precisely calibrated crystal ball would really come in handy over here. If anybody finds one that's affordable, please let us know. :thumbup:


Also, Magic Mirrors for mounting on walls work as well :beer:


----------



## vectortyen (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the update guys, i can appreciate the thoroughness in getting this done right :thumbup:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Seriously, I am impatiently waiting for the thing :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Ya ya ya, just like all of us.







:what:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

hey scott i may have missed it, will this kit include a new harness like the awesome USRT harness i have for my 044 to handle the demand of the more badass pump.

Nevermind i found it will be avail at extra cost :thumbup:

This is E85 compliant?

I know you said the awd pump will be less due to the nature of pulling from the other side. Will we need to run a supplemnt pump, like I already have an 044 inline could I just leave it since now it is being force fed or would the single pump be blowing through the inline and at that point being a restriction itself bc it cant get out of it's own way.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> This is E85 compliant?


This :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> hey scott i may have missed it, will this kit include a new harness like the awesome USRT harness i have for my 044 to handle the demand of the more badass pump.


Yes, sir. A special Genesis HD Pump Harness will be made available to work with the new fuel pump kits. We haven't officially decided if it will be mandatory or a heavily recommend (basically expected) option. To get the proper function, it will be necessary such is the current draw. An upgraded fuel feed line will certainly be separate upgrade option. That's also needed to truly maximize flow. This is especially true if the pump is supplied with more voltage than stock (up to 20v). That combined with the feed line and HD harness puts flow almost in the 2x 044 territory. 












> This is E85 compliant?


ALL. THE. WAAAAAAY! Yep, it's specifically built to work with e85 with stainless steel this and anodized that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Nope, all you'll need is the 4Motion-spec Genesis II pump along with your stock fuel lines (that connect from the far side saddle tank). This is a drop it in and go (FAST) solution with every last refinement built in. There's a reason why the development is taking so darned long. There's an awful lot to develop!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, sir. A special Genesis HD Pump Harness will be made available to work with the new fuel pump kits. We haven't officially decided if it will be mandatory or a heavily recommend (basically expected) option. To get the proper function, it will be necessary such is the current draw. An upgraded fuel feed line will certainly be separate upgrade option. That's also needed to truly maximize flow. This is especially true if the pump is supplied with more voltage than stock (up to 20v). That combined with the feed line and HD harness puts flow almost in the 2x 044 territory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold! :thumbup: im at -8 from the 044 to the rail so a couple more feet will be ok.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

ok its been long enough! Start selling these bloody things!opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Ya. Ya. We know. We know. The testing round that we spoke of a few weeks ago is happening *now*. So far so good.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Soooo, if I plan on only running the pump at 13V, the current OEM wiring should be sufficient?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

woodywoods86 said:


> Soooo, if I plan on only running the pump at 13V, the current OEM wiring should be sufficient?


It will function, but not optimally. Flow and pressure performance will be compromised and it'll heat the wiring up a significant amount due to the extra current draw. Genesis II pump kits will most likely ship with HD wiring harnesses. If it's a matter of getting it in to drive a car to a shop for harness installation, though, that'd be no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It will function, but not optimally. Flow and pressure performance will be compromised and it'll heat the wiring up a significant amount due to the extra current draw. Genesis II pump kits will most likely ship with HD wiring harnesses. If it's a matter of getting it in to drive a car to a shop for harness installation, though, that'd be no problem. :thumbup:


Sounds good to me! Just have to add it in on the makeshift Gantt bar. :laugh: The Critical path is spanding years!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I need one of these. Any updates?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Three3Se7en said:


> I need one of these. Any updates?


x2opcorn:


----------



## Black Magic 20 (Oct 7, 2012)

Three3Se7en said:


> I need one of these. Any updates?


x3 In need of this for my BT buildopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

any eta yet?? im really wanting one of these intank pumps..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

UPDATE:

All flow testing of the pump is complete and right where we want em!

Now we're moving on to road course testing :beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Road Testing!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How does this compare to a 225 pump? I looked and all your comparison charts are done in stock non-225 pump.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> How does this compare to a 225 pump? I looked and all your comparison charts are done in stock non-225 pump.
> 
> Thanks!


~50% increase in flow over a TT225 at 3 BAR fuel pressure at 13.7V

~40% increase in flow over a TT225 at 5 BAR fuel pressure at 13.7v.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

How's the road course testing coming along?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

spartiati said:


> How's the road course testing coming along?


Wait, what? I thought you were one of the testers???


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

woodywoods86 said:


> Wait, what? I thought you were one of the testers???


I wish!


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

PM sent Scott


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Release date?


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Any updates with the release date ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

All R&D is complete. The system works. A video will be released soon to show how everything works. We're awaiting a quotation for the billet aluminum parts that must be cut. This could come in any day now. Once we have it, we'll know how long they'll take to produce. -probably 3 weeks or so. Anodizing will probably require 2 weeks. Then, there's assembly, packaging, and such. We're *very* close now. :thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

so another 1-2 months till parts start selling/shipping realistically?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> so another 1-2 months till parts start selling/shipping realistically?


That's not off the mark, but we're going to wait for the actual numbers to come in to provide official news. We're too close to the finish line, at this point, to bother with guessing. The first batch will probably be for 25 units. Soon, we may start a list of buyers who can send in stock pump baskets for modification. Eventually, we'll supply brand new ones, but this may be a way to get up and running faster. Yes, I've said "may" because this is something that we're working out logistically. :beer:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's not off the mark, but we're going to wait for the actual numbers to come in to provide official news. We're too close to the finish line, at this point, to bother with guessing. The first batch will probably be for 25 units. Soon, we may start a list of buyers who can send in stock pump baskets for modification. Eventually, we'll supply brand new ones, but this may be a way to get up and running faster. Yes, I've said "may" because this is something that we're working out logistically. :beer:


Count me in please. What needs to be modified on the stock basket? 

Maybe ill road trip it to USRT and pull the basket there when it is released.

So how was the road course? No fuel starvation issues with sustained cornering?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

spartiati said:


> Count me in please. What needs to be modified on the stock basket?


We have to install the "everything". It's a lot of custom goodies.



> Maybe ill road trip it to USRT and pull the basket there when it is released.


Nay, we'll need baskets in advance. The procedure isn't a 10 minute affair. Besides, the integration work will be done in California to start with.



> So how was the road course? No fuel starvation issues with sustained cornering?


All testing demonstrates that we have a finished product.  Of course, we must verify the same function in "mass" produced units. We've gained a LOT of respect for original equipment manufacturers via this whole process. -seriously intensive stuff that goes way beyond the "good enough" aftermarket efforts that we see out there today.

I might as well also share the following... We are working on a voltage-increasing module that will radically increase flow and pressure on demand (e.g. with rising boost). The Kenne Bell Boost-A-Pump is similar in concept. However, this uses a fully solid state architecture to keep everything cool, electrically "clean", and reliable. -a quantum leap from the status quo.

There may also be a function to do the same thing for IGNITION. So, as engine load rises, there will be a big increase in energy provided to the coils, too. Dwell doesn't need to change because this isn't about allowing for more charge time. Nor is a given amount of energy spread around a longer period of time. It's a matter of delivering *more energy* within a given time span. Stock coils should hold up because extra heat will only be generated for short periods of time. No tuning changes should be required. Run huge gaps, enormous boost, and keep the *spark fat and juicy*.

Just like most car builds, the scope of this whole development project expanded in scope as we went along. We expect to drop some serious goodies on y'all without _too_ much further wait. Hang tight, gents. :beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have to install the "everything". It's a lot of custom goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo I wanna send in my pump! And I am my in California!

The Comparsion videos for the boost a pump are insane! That spark is huge!


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

If you had the first generation of Genesis pump can they be retrofit with the upgrades of second generation? That would be great! 👌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> If you had the first generation of Genesis pump can they be retrofit with the upgrades of second generation? That would be great! 


Yezzir, those are fully upgradeable. 
--
Scott F. Williams
Team Director
US Rally Team
856.456.3335


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

any partial credit for old g1 pumps?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> any partial credit for old g1 pumps?


That's not under consideration at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

NEWS FLASH!

Parts Pricing is back and looks great. Parts are about to be manufactured for the first batch.



-That is all-


:beer::beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Christmas Early!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

When do you think the first batch will be ready to ship?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

spartiati said:


> When do you think the first batch will be ready to ship?


We're working that out at this time. We know what the sub-components will cost. However, since we haven't trained an (as yet unhired) assembly crew to complete units, we're not quite sure how much the labor will cost. We'll have much of this figured out before parts are in our hands, though. No time will be wasted. 

Speaking of that production... How many kits should we prepare? Are we going to sell out 100 units with relative ease? Or, would that be foolish given the cheapskate nature of the VW market? Perhaps we should only make 25... That smaller volume will drive up piece costs while posing less risk to the company. Exactly where/how do we strike a balance? (shrug)

The point is that we've got a lot to figure out. Of course, that's exactly what we're doing right now. We're certainly very close now. Updates will follow in due time. eace:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

you know Im In. IF its just like the G1 pump with compatablility over 500whp. Im sure you'll have no problem eliminating the "in-line fuel pump" market share ;-)


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Do a group buy in the beginning to help judge the market, but...I couldn't wait. I'll be installing an 044 and your wiring harness tomorrow.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We're working that out at this time. We know what the sub-components will cost. However, since we haven't trained an (as yet unhired) assembly crew to complete units, we're not quite sure how much the labor will cost. We'll have much of this figured out before parts are in our hands, though. No time will be wasted.
> 
> Speaking of that production... How many kits should we prepare? Are we going to sell out 100 units with relative ease? Or, would that be foolish given the cheapskate nature of the VW market? Perhaps we should only make 25... That smaller volume will drive up piece costs while posing less risk to the company. Exactly where/how do we strike a balance? (shrug)
> 
> The point is that we've got a lot to figure out. Of course, that's exactly what we're doing right now. We're certainly very close now. Updates will follow in due time. eace:


Why not have a group buy? If people want a unit they can send a deposit and solidify their unit. I would have no problem paying for the pump ahead of time. You and I have been talking about this from a long ways back. Hell I even sold the walbro I originally bought anticipating this pump.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

spartiati said:


> Why not have a group buy? If people want a unit they can send a deposit and solidify their unit. I would have no problem paying for the pump ahead of time. You and I have been talking about this from a long ways back. Hell I even sold the walbro I originally bought anticipating this pump.


I would definitely toss down a deposit! I need dis, ASAP!


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

How about us longditudinal folks, does this mesias of all fuel pumps work with the basket in the A4`s?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Pisko said:


> How about us longditudinal folks, does this mesias of all fuel pumps work with the basket in the A4`s?


You guys don't need this pump.

The transverse guys need the Genesis II pump because this is a flat gas tank. There is no swirl pot. Instead, the pump must sit in its own in-tank surge tank and the surge tank must be kept full'ish in order to feed the pump.

The longitudinal guys have a swirl pot built into your fuel tank. You can use something like this (which is a drop in upgrade) or this which requires you to modify your current basket a bit. Either one will fuel your car wonderfully.

You can order those through 034 Motorsports using those links. However, I would much prefer that you called [email protected] and ordered through him  We appreciate the business.

The 034 pump will work with your stock wiring. I personally believe in using aftermarket wiring and relays with high power aftermarket pumps to get the most out of them. We currently do not offer a relay harness that is a drop in fit for the B5/B6 Audi's, but we are planning on developing one in the future. If you would like a DIY bundle of the quality materials we use to make our HD Harnesses we can sell you that for a reasonable price. Just call [email protected] and let him know. He'll get you taken care of.

Best of luck!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Any chance for a holiday sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

spartiati said:


> Any chance for a holiday sale?


I assume you are referring to this pump.

This pump is not ready for public consumption quite yet and as such, I don't see a holiday sale.

However, as for the rest of USRT, I am really not sure. I'll give Scott a nudge and see what he thinks.

What sort of items would you like to snatch up if there was a holiday sale? ...nudge nudge...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

G2 is the main item on my Xmas list.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

spartiati said:


> G2 is the main item on my Xmas list.


This. Im tired of waiting (just like christmas :laugh. a Inline is slightly cheaper and more attainable but I want this.... UGH:facepalm:


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

if this isnt attainable for holidays i want a sale on a meth injection kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

NaSMK4 said:


> if this isnt attainable for holidays i want a sale on a meth injection kit!


If you compare our water/meth kit pricing to what's out there elsewhere, you'll see that they're on sale *right now*. :biggrinsanta: Direct port kits are starting to ship in significant numbers, too. So, get on it. :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So what if the guy that sent you the old-ass TTq pump setup wants in?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ive added some corn to the 35R tt and at 28.8 psi. I need more fuel. holy balls this thing rolls out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

theswoleguy said:


> ive added some corn to the 35R tt and at 28.8 psi. I need more fuel. holy balls this thing rolls out.


Expect some real updates in the next week.

Can't wait to feed the monster that you've built!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Half the parts are from Scott

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

theswoleguy said:


> Half the parts are from Scott
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Sounds like we need to get another batch of stickers made so you can show off your brand loyalty!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Sure lol wish the motor sports shifter fit first gen TTs. I'd probably rock one bc the skeleton racecar look is awesome. I do need more fuel for corn. What about doing two pumps one on each side to a single feedto the rail? Only using the factory side to feed gauges and relay to power the drivers pump while using the passenger lid on the driver side for an outlet. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Dual pumps should work


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Bump tt fuel pump is going out. Need an eta please would prefer not to source a pump prior to a awesome pump. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

It will be very very soon. Sorry for the lack of specificity, but that's the best I can give you.

We know people are tapping their toe waiting for this, and they are holding out for this product in lieu of other methods of fueling.

We very much appreciate the patience and we will make sure to deliver you a product that is worth your while.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

Been watching this thread for a while. This thread ought to be illegal! Going BT this was a good time to purchase your pump bought an OEM 130dls.


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

Price and release date? 
Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Updates will be coming very soon. Soon as in ... SOON.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Updates will be coming very soon. Soon as in ... SOON.


How about now? It's been 45 minutes 

Side note I need -8 line from tank to rail on tt vert.  time for mad corn power.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

deliberate testing and attention to detail are definitely appreciated USRT :thumbup:

looking forward to a quality aftermarket product that's been a LONG time coming!

suggestion - would LOVE the ability to use -AN connections on the pump....


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Are there *ANY* updates?

Its getting warm here and im ready to turn the boost up. the G1 Pump wont allow me!:laugh::wave:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## VWTHUNDER (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah im waiting too

Not sure if to wait for this or do a 034 surge and 044

Need a new pump before I do any more track days


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

stock in tank pump died from E85 over dose, 13 years old and 90k miles. Would like to know something soon otherwise I fear I will have to go another route. What a shame too bc was only at 33psi and 70% idc...


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there any chance of an ETA on this pump, one or two weeks = great, one or two months doesn't fall under my definition of the word soon!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Matt_B said:


> Is there any chance of an ETA on this pump, one or two weeks = great, one or two months doesn't fall under my definition of the word soon!


Yea my stock pump is toast from corn overdose, 95k miles and 12 Years old. I need something like now I can wait a couple weeks but otherwise going alt route due to availability. That and birthday is in April need to do emissions soon.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Unicorn of fuel pumps :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

woodywoods86 said:


> Unicorn of fuel pumps :laugh:


Are you guys ready for a BIG announcement? -one that brings the realness, the redemptive power of truth, and the win of clear communication? Are you sitting down? Who's got some popcorn ready? One person confirm that they're listening and ready for USRT to drop it like it's hot and so I shall. :thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Are you guys ready for a BIG announcement? -one that brings the realness, the redemptive power of truth, and the win of clear communication? Are you sitting down? Who's got some popcorn ready? One person confirm that they're listening and ready for USRT to drop it like it's hot and so I shall. :thumbup:
> opcorn:


Oooo! ME! ME! ME!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

All ears!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Are you guys ready for a BIG announcement? -one that brings the realness, the redemptive power of truth, and the win of clear communication? Are you sitting down? Who's got some popcorn ready? One person confirm that they're listening and ready for USRT to drop it like it's hot and so I shall. :thumbup:
> opcorn:





[email protected] said:


> Oooo! ME! ME! ME!





[email protected] said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: couldnt resist


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

another few weeks to hear the big announcement then?:laugh::wave:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been ready ever since i found out the OEM pump was maxed...To which I replied I will get a G1 fuel pump...*open URST website*

SOLD OUT


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Waiting ........


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Omg come on... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Available this week Scott?


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

woodywoods86 said:


> I have been ready ever since i found out the OEM pump was maxed...To which I replied I will get a G1 fuel pump...*open URST website*
> 
> SOLD OUT



same exact reaction ! 
My pump was going out and causing very bad surging 
I find out its sold out and there not making anymore 
So instead i went with a Apr pump 
I would have been more happier if i got the G1 pump because it was a better pump 
But oh well 
Still waiting for there g2 just to see what was the long wait about.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Really, any day now lol. 

Coming soon .........

Or not at all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

****************

Deatchwerks has recently released a drop-in pump to fit front wheel drive Mk4 vehicles. Testing demonstrates that it is a viable product. Unfortunately for us, we are unable to compete with it in the market. Thus, the now-finished Genesis II pump will not be released. The thousands of dollars invested, however, need not be wasted. It can be repackaged to enhance our competitor's product and make it work across a larger range of platforms. We apologize to all those waiting for us, but that is the nature of business.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Huh. I just finished an 044 install, from you, with your wiring harness because I couldn't wait anymore. Gamble won...this time.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ****************
> 
> Deatchwerks has recently released a drop-in pump to fit front wheel drive Mk4 vehicles. Testing demonstrates that it is a viable product. Unfortunately for us, we are unable to compete with it in the market. Thus, the now-finished Genesis II pump will not be released. The thousands of dollars invested, however, need not be wasted. It can be repackaged to enhance our competitor's product and make it work across a larger range of platforms. We apologize to all those waiting for us, but that is the nature of business.


But! But! Sigh :/

Thanks for the update, Quintin. USRT is a great company :thumbup: us 20v guys/gals love what you do for the community.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ****************
> 
> Deatchwerks has recently released a drop-in pump to fit front wheel drive Mk4 vehicles. Testing demonstrates that it is a viable product. Unfortunately for us, we are unable to compete with it in the market. Thus, the now-finished Genesis II pump will not be released. The thousands of dollars invested, however, need not be wasted. It can be repackaged to enhance our competitor's product and make it work across a larger range of platforms. We apologize to all those waiting for us, but that is the nature of business.


wait wtf you could still be the first to market something for us Quattro guys...

this pisses me off.:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> wait wtf you could still be the first to market something for us Quattro guys...
> 
> this pisses me off.:banghead:


we're not foregoing the TT-Q guys. We are looking to supply an adaptation kit for that pump to work for you all.:beer:


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

I would still buy your setup over the deatchwerks one. Having a complete drop in vs messing with the stock plastics is a lot more attractive to me. If you have any finished units that need to unloaded you can send one my way.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Qui[email protected] said:


> we're not foregoing the TT-Q guys. We are looking to supply an adaptation kit for that pump to work for you all.:beer:


but you said the GII pump was supposed to flow more than an 044 even in quattro form, so wouldnt that have made it a better pump to begin with?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

theswoleguy said:


> but you said the GII pump was supposed to flow more than an 044 even in quattro form, so wouldnt that have made it a better pump to begin with?


The Genesis II pump was a very clever design, but was mildly complex to build. It was composed of several parts and a customized OEM basket. Add these factors together and we can't compete from a price point of view.

The flow of the Genesis II pump was very good, but the new DW pump is in USRT's opinion, the best pump out there for an in-tank fueling upgrade. This is not something we say lightly due to the considerable time, effort, and investment we have put into the Genesis II pump development.

We will continue to push the fueling boundaries. Keep a lookout for new, complimentary fueling products from USRT.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Boo. From the flow charts it looks like your pump was much stronger, though?

So even with a DW pump on my build Id still need a surge tank, which would defeat the goal to make room in the trunk for air ride 

I say make it, make it superior, charge for it accordingly, and people WILL pay for a superior product. Use the DW has a menial comparison, you'll get sales. Don't lose your r&d $!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> Boo. From the flow charts it looks like your pump was much stronger, though?


It was stronger and more adaptable, yes. However, it was also more complex and expensive to manufacture. Believe it or not, but USRT is a very small company and we have to pay for all our special projects with the Genesis development group. Once DW revealed their plans, we realized that the business risk was simply too high to move forward as planned. That's despite sinking a *bloody fortune* in the project and more or less finishing it. This would have bankrupted us three years ago.



> So even with a DW pump on my build Id still need a surge tank, which would defeat the goal to make room in the trunk for air ride


Why do you need a surge tank when their intank pump retains the factory setup's function?



> I say make it, make it superior, charge for it accordingly, and people WILL pay for a superior product.


Dubbers are cheap bastards. Pricing can never be low enough. We're reminded of that constantly. It takes years for our out of the box solutions to become accepted. By the time they are, bigger companies often swoop in to take the market that we initiate. Look at water/meth injection. Heck, consider advanced fuel injection for VAG cars. We did that but now fight for scraps. It's the Darwinistic aspect of capitalism. Business is business.



> Use the DW has a menial comparison, you'll get sales. Don't lose your r&d $!!


We're not going to lose all our R&D investment, actually. Some of what we created will likely be leveraged to enhance the function of DW's product. In fact, Mike Deatsch called us two weeks ago to discuss some of this. We do some things that they can't or just won't. It remains to be seen how it all may work out, but there's still some movement towards better solutions. :beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Dubbers are cheap bastards. Pricing can never be low enough. We're reminded of that constantly. It takes years for our out of the box solutions to become accepted. By the time they are, bigger companies often swoop in to take the market that we initiate. Look at water/meth injection. Heck, consider advanced fuel injection for VAG cars. We did that but now fight for scraps. It's the Darwinistic aspect of capitalism. Business is business.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to lose all our R&D investment, actually. Some of what we created will likely be leveraged to enhance the function of DW's product. In fact, Mike Deatsch called us two weeks ago to discuss some of this. We do some things that they can't or just won't. It remains to be seen how it all may work out, but there's still some movement towards better solutions. :beer:


That hurts 
and is somewhat true :laugh:

Investing in the little guys! Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

We may be cheap bastards but we love having companies like USRT push ahead with new developments for us all the same!

Hats off to USRT and looking forward to whatever it is that you guys are hatching.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

groggory said:


> We may be cheap bastards but we love having companies like USRT push ahead with new developments for us all the same!
> 
> Hats off to USRT and looking forward to whatever it is that you guys are hatching.


Ha! Thanks much, and don't get me wrong. We enjoy the VW community. It simply comes with some frustrations and compromises. Then again, so do all markets. There is much to look forward to. :beer:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Why do you need a surge tank when their intank pump retains the factory setup's function?


HP requirements. 

I understand the business mindset. Just sucks  I had hopes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> HP requirements.


Another surge tank isn't going to help you make safer power when the factory pump basket already serves as a surge tank. If you need more pump flow/pressure capacity than the intank unit can produce, then you might as well run a stock pump back there. Seriously.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> HP requirements.
> 
> I understand the business mindset. Just sucks  I had hopes.
> 
> ...


We are pretty sharp when it comes to figuring out fueling setups for people. What's your setup that you want to figure out fueling for. Let's see if we can get something figured out for you!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I like USRT, everything I've grabbed from you guys has been superb. That's why I was looking forward to the pump. VW parts made by VW guys, that's what I like. I also have a lot of confidence in your testing / QC process, which for me is huge. 

Shooting for 700hp with a 24v VR turbo, 870cc injectors. Right now I have stock in tank with a surge tank and an 044. -6 fuel lines, 034 rail. Was at ~4 bar.

The surge tank is in the spare wheel well. I'd like to free that up for a possible air ride setup. 

What do u guys suggest? I'd like as simple and minimal as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> Sorry I've been told it's better to run an inline pump with a surge tank rather than directly in-line. You guys would definitely know more about that than me however. That's just my understanding.
> 
> I like USRT, everything I've grabbed from you guys has been superb. That's why I was looking forward to the pump. VW parts made by VW guys, that's what I like. I also have a lot of confidence in your testing / QC process, which for me is huge.
> 
> ...


Ok

870 injectors on a 24v VRT running 4 bar fuel pressure.

How much boost are you shooting to support?

Is that 700 hp at the flywheel or wheels?

I'm assuming you are running a fwd manual transmission correct?

Have you looked into our Genesis II injectors? They are the best in the business and often end up giving 'free' power.

All of these questions are important to figure out your fueling needs.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Top end boost probably around 25psi, don't know if I'll need to go all the way up there tho. 18-19 psi was ~500 hp, but that dyno pull was lifted off early at 5k RPM with a 272 cam. 

700 to the wheel (eventually want to swap into an s4 / 01E). Right now running fwd 02M. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> Top end boost probably around 25psi, don't know if I'll need to go all the way up there tho. 18-19 psi was ~500 hp, but that dyno pull was lifted off early at 5k RPM with a 272 cam.
> 
> 700 to the wheel (eventually want to swap into an s4 / 01E). Right now running fwd 02M.
> 
> ...


Got it.

Hold onto that thought and we'll get back to you by early next week. We have some testing to do over the next few days that may give you some cool options.


----------



## Wangsta88 (Mar 16, 2009)

Omg I need one of these for my build!!


----------



## 2750BMP20th (Jun 8, 2017)

Kind of bumping from the dead but I remember stumbling upon this thread years back and am getting around to checking back on it as I'm planning the build for my car finally.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

The team at USRT scrapped this project.

Your best bet is to contact Arnold @ PagParts for a proper intank pump setup


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

There are a few intank fuel pump options. I have an AEM 340lph intank that was easy to put in the stock pump assembly.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I was running one of these for a long time. 





__





Product Result







www.highflowfuel.com


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

25k miles on the Deatschwerks DW65 intank pump, all is well


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

MiltDoggie said:


> 25k miles on the Deatschwerks DW65 intank pump, all is well


I’ve got maybe 20k miles on mine at 4bar.


----------

